# My Demasoni tank - Photos



## Sprungster (Mar 17, 2008)

Tank - 468 Liters - Around 120 Gallons.

Some females:




























Dominant male:










more to come...


----------



## car0linab0y (Aug 10, 2009)

how big are they? mine are always strutting around, but not near as colorful as these.


----------



## chris777 (Jun 27, 2008)

Nice looking Demasoni's :dancing:


----------



## JFMBou (Feb 26, 2009)

Very nice, also good to see a female 'holding'' I've recently fallen in love with these Demasonis but unfortunately can't add the to my community tank, I've read that they don't really get on with Afras. Maybe it's time for me to set up a third tank with a colony of Demasonis??


----------



## Neogenesis (Jan 4, 2008)

Great looking Dems!!! I myself finally have a good colony going. I've got around 10 or so adults and juvies, and who knows how many babies hiding in the rock work. Most get eaten, however I usually get 1 or 2 from each set of babies.

I just wish it wasn't my third attempt...... :-(

Neo


----------



## cichlid_newbie_1 (Sep 20, 2009)

they are so colorful!!!! woderful fish opcorn:


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

WOW! Your females are just as colorful as the dom. male. Gorgeous fish. I'd like to try dems sometime. I think a tank of dems, albino socolofi, & maingano would look awesome.


----------



## Super Turtleman (May 21, 2007)

Are you using actinic lighting in that tank? The blue is really popping on those dems!


----------



## Sprungster (Mar 17, 2008)

Thank you for your kind feedback !

Turtleman, Indeed one of my lights is actinic, it helps bring the blue out and counter the yellow-ish color that the other bulbs create. Nevertheless, you can see the fish outside of the water in this photo, the color is pretty good without the help of the lights setup:










Here are some more photos, different setups :
































































img]http://img522.imageshack.us/img522/6862/demagang1ku7.jpg[/img]


----------



## aandfsoccr04 (Sep 2, 2009)

how did you do your background? what is it exactly?


----------



## Sprungster (Mar 17, 2008)

aandfsoccr04 said:


> how did you do your background? what is it exactly?


It is a "Back to Nature" background:

http://www.backtonature.se/english/slimline.html


----------



## theswede (Oct 5, 2009)

Great Demasoni pics :thumb: . One of my favorite mbunas. Im planing to buy a group of 30 Dems to my 106 gallon tank.


----------



## gtphale (Oct 12, 2008)

Man that just makes me want to do Dems, Don't want to take a chance though with my afra cobue's I have a 125 just screaming to get stocked. What to do move my fish from the 55 into it or put a bunch of juvies. Man I hate these problems.


----------



## JFMBou (Feb 26, 2009)

WOW!! No,....not World of Warcraft! AMAZING, that's the first time I've really been impressed; I never thought that two species could look that effective. A1 job, however all you have achieved is that you've made me extremely jealous! Could i use one of those pickies as my desktop!?
Regards,
Uri


----------



## thevein (May 10, 2006)

nice tank and shots, love the contrasts of yllw and blue


----------



## hobbeslax (Nov 22, 2005)

what kind of lighting was used?


----------



## Super Turtleman (May 21, 2007)

Well, he said he used an actinic bulb. He also said it offsets the yellow from the other light, so I'm guessing the other one is in the 2300 range.


----------



## Liam_Doherty (Sep 8, 2009)

Wow!! Stunning tank and beautiful fish.


----------



## srook23 (Feb 21, 2009)

How many dems in the tank??


----------



## Sprungster (Mar 17, 2008)

Cheers folks :thumb:

There are around 30 Demasoni females in the tank + 5 males.
Also, 11 Saulosi females+ 1 male.


----------

